# forellenanlage in Geseke



## Gerry (9. November 2005)

Habe letztens von einem Angelkollegen gehört, daß in Geseke/NRW (A44)
eine gute Forellen-Angelanlage sein soll. Diese habe aber z.Zt. geschlossen.#c 
Kennt jemand von euch die Anlage und kann mir sagen ob diese wieder offen ist und wo genau die Anlage ist?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. November 2005)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

...das es eine gibt..stimmt...nur ob die offen oder zu ist weiß ich leider nicht...soll aber in der Tat ne gute sein!

gruß Stefan


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (9. November 2005)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Du meinst bestimmt Brands.
So wie ich gehört habe hatte er sie offen, musste aber Aufgrund einiger Bestimmungen wieder schliessen.
Im Moment wartet er wohl auf die offizielle Genehmigung.
Selbst dort war ich auch noch nicht ( obwohl es keine 10KM von mir sind.).

Sobald ich etwas höre melde ich mich wieder.

Warst du schonmal bei Wagner in Korbach?
Das ist eine feine Anlage.
Bei Interesse schick mir mal eine PN!


----------



## sc00b (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Uralt, ich weiß aber wollte nur sagen die haben wieder auf haben letzte woche ne Fuhre Forellen von den bekommen 

mfg


----------



## frifroe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*



sc00b schrieb:


> Uralt, ich weiß aber wollte nur sagen die haben wieder auf haben letzte woche ne Fuhre Forellen von den bekommen
> 
> mfg


Hallo zusammen,
hat mal einer nen Link?


----------



## sc00b (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

http://www.forellenzucht-brands.de/de/index.html


geht aber nicht, kann dir gern die Adresse per PM zukommen lassen bzw. posten wenn intresse steht.

mfg


----------



## frifroe (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Hallo scOOb,
wäre nett wenn Du mir die Adresse besorgen könntest.
Dann kann ich nach Navi einmal hinfahren.
Herzlichen Dank im vorraus,
gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Adresse ist Völmeder Straße 110.
Aber von Arnsberg extra dorthin zu fahren, lohnt wirklich nicht!
2 sehr kleine Tümpel, sehr verkrautet und augenscheinlich nicht sehr gepflegt.

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## frifroe (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Hallo Pfiffi,
ich muß da nicht unbedingt angeln.Einfach mal schauen....


----------



## sc00b (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Also hier mal die komplette Addy:

* 				 Forellenzucht Brands Inh. Gisela Brands											*

  			 				 					Völmeder Str. 110					
*59590 Geseke* 

				Tel:
 (02942) 1680


wenn du da mal zum Angeln hin willst und du kein weißt der mit dahin will kannst mich ja mal fragen war da bisher auch noch nie bzw. auch noch nie am forellen****.


mfg


----------



## frifroe (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*



sc00b schrieb:


> Also hier mal die komplette Addy:
> 
> *                  Forellenzucht Brands Inh. Gisela Brands                                            *
> 
> ...


*Herzlichen Dank für die Adresse,ich werde mal anfang der Woche da vorbei schauen.Wenn der Teich etwas taugt,dann melde ich mich bei Dir.#h*


----------



## sc00b (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Hi, alles klar besten dank.

Hab noch ein gefunden ist hier auch ums Eck:

Engels Franz-Josef Forellenzucht
Rüthener Str. 56 
59558 Lippstadt/Bökenförde

Telefon: (02941) 9688008


aber was da so los ist weiß ich nicht, war noch nie da.


mfg


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: forellenanlage in Geseke*

Hallo,

der Engels ist der Neffe von Brands.
Hat aber eine eigene Zucht.
Und es ist ein reiner Zuchtbetrieb, also nix mit Angeln.
Wenn ihr in der gegend noch etwas sucht, fahrt nach Hövelho in die Emsquellauen. Die bauen jetzt ab Winter um.
es sollen dort 2 große Teiche entstehen.
Zur Zeit haben die 4 recht kleine Teiche, aber eine Super Fisch Qualität und 
1A Service!


Gruß


----------

